# help with remote 21.0 ir/uhf pro



## willymac (Feb 16, 2010)

When I moved into my house and started adding more furniture and placed my 722k in my entertainment center on the shelf below my tv my 20.0 ir remote stopped working due to IR interference. Dish sent me an additional 21.0 ir/uhf pro to use the uhf xmtr. Well now I can't perform the learning procedure on either one of my 21.0 remotes. It worked fine and still works fine on my 20.0 but I can't control my sat due to interference. My vizio lcd and denon avr have no issues with interference. Is there any different procedure for the 21.0 than the 20.0? I followed it to the word multiple times and it won't learn but then I can take the 20.0 and it will learn. The 21.0 will control limited functions for my tv and avr so I know that the ir output works. I've tried to learn it in different rooms in bright light and with the lights out still no luck. Please help me out on this; I'd really like to get rid of using 2 remotes if I don't have to.

edit...I forgot to add that I have tried to tape a piece of paper to the ir sensor and also a piece of elect. tape with pin holes in it with no real success. Seemed it would only work with remote in 3~5 ft range. And moving receiver is not an option.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Try going to the link below, click on the REMOTES link and then your remote's model number.

http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/index.shtml

Good luck.


----------



## willymac (Feb 16, 2010)

no luck, same instructions that I have, nothing different. I've tried changing batteries and everything I can think of, but it won't work. Then I try the same thing on the old 20.0 and it works. At the bottom it says that it may be a stange protocol, but I don't see how that could be if it works on the 20.0 and not the 21.0 with a brand new tv.


----------

